# Submissive wives?



## GAsoccerman

Not sure if I brought this up before, but awhile ago we had a poster who told us about his "submissive wife" and that some other guy was her master, and that he would call their house and she would just leave on the spot.

Now I been doing some research on this, and if any women on here would classify themselves as a "submissive wife" or one that is a "possible submissive" or a Possible Dominant or a dominant wife?

So are you?

A. Submissive

B. Potentially submissive

C. Potentially Dominant

D. Dominant

E. none of the above


----------



## revitalizedhusband

My wife is completely submissive in some areas like finances. She will give me her thoughts/input but will completely default to my "final decision". However, in other areas of our marriage like child raising, house decorating, etc she is the opposite of submissive .

In child raising we are 50/50, but anything to do with the house, how its decorated, cleaned, the cooking, etc she is "domineering" in that she does it her way and if I don't like it tough (I don't really care to be honest).


----------



## justean

dominant in most areas


----------



## Blanca

I asked my H and he said i am potentially dominant. which i would agree with. its probably why we fight a lot. we both have dominant personalities.


----------



## GAsoccerman

Pushing further...

would any of you women be willing to "sign a contract" of "master and servent" for a period of time? say? a day? a week? a month? 

Where you have set guidelines of what is "allowed" and what is not.

Also you would need a "safety word" that would tell your master to stop and he/she must stop.

Otherwise if you fail you must be punished, such as Spanking or paddling session.

I must say after reading about this Intrigues me, but not sure if it would work or not. But I do find it interesting, none the less.

anyone have any real experience int his area?


----------



## justean

well GA - if its part of a role play - as in not serious contract. 
then it could be fun and i like fun.
i actually quite like the sound of it.
its a thought for the future.


----------



## Blanca

GAsoccerman said:


> would any of you women be willing to "sign a contract" of "master and servent" for a period of time? say? a day? a week? a month?


No way.


----------

